# On dit "une" iPod ?



## Dark Templar (18 Septembre 2003)

Vu sur le site d'Apple France :






Rassurez-moi, c'est une bête erreur ?


----------



## crapulos (18 Septembre 2003)

D'autant qu'en anglais, c'est une chose, ni féminin, ni masculin ...

K


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2003)

pod = gousse, donc feminin
iPod = iGousse, donc pourquoi pas feminin !?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

Sur le site Apple ils disent ca 




> Trois capacités
> Le nouvel iPod se décline désormais en trois modèles : 10, 20 et 40 Go. Capable de stocker jusquà 10.000 morceaux, il présente un nouveau design  encore plus fin et léger, son poids est inférieur à celui de deux CD.



Alors, on doit pouvoir dire les deux.
L'iPod est bi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (18 Septembre 2003)

comme un escargot


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

et ici on voit ca 





> 1 - Le nouvel iPod est arrivé
> 
> Vous recherchez le meilleur lecteur MP3 du marché ? Le nouvel iPod d'Apple est désormais disponible et vous offre de nouvelles fonctionnalités extraordinaires : jusqu'à 40 Go de musique pour plus de 10.000 chansons en poche, prise en charge FireWire et USB2, dernière version de iTunes et, comme toujours, compatibilité totale avec les ordinateurs PC.



et ce n'est qu'un exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pencherais plus pour une erreure passée inapercue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou presque


----------



## cham (18 Septembre 2003)

Et "pod" ça ne veut pas dire "gousse" mais "appendice" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 000 chansons dans votre iAppendice... moyen en effet


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

c'est aussi un gros supo


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, qu'est ce qu'on fait au Bar


----------



## Philito (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, qu'est ce qu'on fait au Bar



c'est le seul endroit ou on peut afficher des photos exclusives de l'iSuppo blutooth en toute impunité non....

Bon ben je le veux aussi !!!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Et "pod" ça ne veut pas dire "gousse" mais "appendice"



on ne doit pas avoir le même dico


----------



## Lupin sansei (18 Septembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Et "pod" ça ne veut pas dire "gousse" mais "appendice"



je me suis fais opéré de l'ipodicite....


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> comme un escargot



L'escargot n'est pas bi, il est hermaphrodite.
Pas la même chose tout de même!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'escargot n'est pas bi, il est hermaphrodite.
> Pas la même chose tout de même!



très vrai: il ne fait qu'une chose à la fois


----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod est bi



Comme les G4 (et bientôt les G5) ?


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> très vrai: il ne fait qu'une chose à la fois



Et il en bave, le pauvre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et il en bave, le pauvre !!!



oui, ben sois gentil: essuie-toi


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oui, ben sois gentil: essuie-toi



Peux pas.
Pas de bras.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Septembre 2003)

pas de bras
pas de chocolat (oui oui je sais ... mais moi aussi je fais ce que je peux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai laissé des neurones dans les fora "réagissez*" et "tous les autres logiciels" .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*_oui oui je sais pour laisser des neurones dans "réagissez faut en vouloir" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 


euh .. c''tait quoi le thèmeuh du fred ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh .. c''tait quoi le thèmeuh du fred ?



celui du sexe des anges, et accessoirement, celui du/de la iPod, qui, petite s**** en robe blanche, fait sa sirène chez les Macs et au PC _(1)_ .
voila Finn tu sais tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _(1) petit coin, petit con, parti communiste, pomme cannelle... au choix_


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2003)

Tiens je viens d'avoir un électro-choc en lisant ce thread: le compteur de Vieux Branleur à été trafiqué ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens d'avoir un électro-choc en lisant ce thread: le compteur de Vieux Branleur à été trafiqué ou quoi?








 ouf, j'ai eu peur que tu me prennes pour un garagiste


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ouf, j'ai eu peur que tu me prennes pour un garagiste


Tu range quoi dans ton garage? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan, finalement je préfère pas savoir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Tu range quoi dans ton garage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'y fais des stoks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Krystof revient...


----------



## clampin (22 Septembre 2003)

Bon alors finalement...

on dit un ou une "Ipod" ?

C'est vrai quoi on a pas répondu à la question existentielle ..... 

Et mon Harraps me dit ceci

*Pod* gousse  _f_ 

Voili, voilà....


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

Je pense qu'on dit un iPod, car dans toutes les pubs on voit "Nouvel iPod" sauf dans celle de la premiere page du site Apple.
Ca serait donc une "bête erreur"


----------

